

Ask HN: How to follow up on promising investment leads? - ABrandt

Hi everyone,<p>Background info: I was a finalist in my college's business plan competition. Tonight the winners and losers (us) were announced. During the night's events though I got a ton of great feedback and praise. Several local prominent investors expressed a ton of interest in meeting with us further.<p>Question: I was looking for some good resources for what the best way to "stay in touch" with interested investors is. Should I send an email right away? What if we're not quite ready to take on outside investment?<p>Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks
======
joubert
If you're not quite ready to take investment, I would send a quick thank you
note. They will remember you; when you know what you want from investors you
can then reach out more formally.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070406175803/blog.guykawasaki.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070406175803/blog.guykawasaki.com/)

